# Where can you find g-13 seeds online?



## Fadeux (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone know of a seedbank online that sells g-13 and ships to us? Are seeds for g-13 even available?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2007)

*I thought G-13 was a clone only strain. *


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 4, 2007)

lol i was under the impression g13 seeds was a hoax plant because it was mentioned in the movie "American Beauty" as the government bred MJ plant that produces no paranoia. 

Of course, you're going to have people naming their seeds 'G13' because of such a thing. But something gets me tingling inside to be wary of anything that's been publicated in movies, etc. 


But, I dunno... do some research online cause there is a lot of debate about it.


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 4, 2007)

Soma seeds has G13 crosses for sale on Doc's site as well as a few other seed companies I believe.

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?category=Soma+G13+collection

If you search for "G13" on Doc's forums, you'll find a good bit of discussion about it.


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 4, 2007)

audix2359 said:
			
		

> Soma seeds has G13 crosses for sale on Doc's site as well as a few other seed companies I believe.
> 
> http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?category=Soma+G13+collection
> 
> If you search for "G13" on Doc's forums, you'll find a good bit of discussion about it.




Isn't there some way to use heriloom breeding to get back to the G-13 strain?


----------



## IV:XX (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is a link to some G-13 seeds but you had better plan on digging deep in the wallet!

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/p...=1737&oscsid=6586305b511ce33457cd32c2685df5b1


----------



## IV:XX (Dec 5, 2007)

Doggies Nuts G13 #1 - 10 Feminised Cannabis Seeds  	£445.00


Doggies Nuts G13 #1 - 10 Feminised Cannabis Seeds

Mainly Indica genetics allegedly originated from the US Government. As seen on TV and cinema alike. Medium height with large resin coated buds. A great yielding plant ideal for the commercial indoor grower. The high is mind blowing and lasts for hours, smoke too much and it's meditation time.

This was the infamous and now famous strain as it was originally intended uncrossed, stable and pure. Rated as being the most potent variety ever created with possibly the highest ever recorded levels of THC. Hold on to your boot straps as this catapults you into hyperspace.

    * Type:Indoor/Outdoor
    * Flowering Time:7 - 8 weeks
    * Yeild:325-1000 g/m2


----------



## gangalama (Dec 5, 2007)

G 13. G standing for government and 13 standing for M, the 13th letter of the alphabet. Government Marijuana.(Supposedly) Anyway this is a clone only strain so the best you can hope for is an F1 hybrid. And there are countless available to you. G 13 is one of the most crossbread strains I've seen . Check out Seedbay.com or Hempstar.com


----------



## IV:XX (Dec 5, 2007)

gangalama said:
			
		

> G 13. G standing for government and 13 standing for M, the 13th letter of the alphabet. Government Marijuana.(Supposedly) Anyway this is a clone only strain so the best you can hope for is an F1 hybrid. And there are countless available to you. G 13 is one of the most crossbread strains I've seen . Check out Seedbay.com or Hempstar.com



So are you saying "Doggie Nuts" is engaging in false advertisement? Could someone have taken a clone or clones and produce a feminized seed of the same uncrossed strain? I think the possibility is there. I do not know enough about breeding and forced feminization of seeds to know for sure if this is possible but I think it's possible?

Would love to hear some discussion on this...I may create a thread in breeding.


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 5, 2007)

the doggies nuts appears to be a hybrid as well.

"*Mainly Indica genetics* allegedly originated from the US Government."

Mainly means there are genetics in there other than the ones from the "us government." No way in hadez I'm payin 900 bucks for something called "Doggies nuts" Just not going to happen... Ill get my doctor degree in dna genetic engineering before ill shell out that kinda cash..


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 5, 2007)

gangalama said:
			
		

> G 13. G standing for government and 13 standing for M, the 13th letter of the alphabet. Government Marijuana.(Supposedly) Anyway this is a clone only strain so the best you can hope for is an F1 hybrid. And there are countless available to you. G 13 is one of the most crossbread strains I've seen . Check out Seedbay.com or Hempstar.com



G-13 also stands for a level of top secret classification... often used by the FBI.


----------

